# Banner, I made.



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Made it yesterday? I think. It's for my home forum. Kind of pretty.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I couldn't make something like that. Props dude


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

upon first look, i didnt really like it. but it's growing on me pretty quick. nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its not bad 
i dont like the colour
and the sigs a bit to big


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

To me...your fighters are buried below your gradient a little too much.

It's still pretty good though.

7/10


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the back feed guys


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

The Fighters are a bit buried. Bring them out some more.


----------

